# hi from Amsterdam



## tworoses (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 
I'm new here, but I'm not new for DR/DP. I have got this problem more two years. I 'm still struggling with it. Hope everyone here could overcome this tough moment. Let's encourage each other and get rid off this feeling.
Best wishes,
tworoses


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello to Amsterdam.

Nice to make your acquaintance tworoses : ) x


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi there!

I'm from Amsterdam too  Welcome!


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

Hoe gaat het met julie? (how goes it with you all) :wink:


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

Hehehe!

I'm doing okay for now.


----------

